# Salad shooters on mk2 coupe



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Tell me what you think...


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Ray92jetta8v (Aug 30, 2010)

looks bad ... so bad u should gimme them to get them off of your car .... nah they look great man:thumbup:


----------



## zaro2324 (Feb 15, 2010)

Old thread i know, but what size adaptors are these?


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

15mm, all this stuff is for sale if you are interested


----------



## Jerrycan (Apr 14, 2016)

22beast said:


> 15mm, all this stuff is for sale if you are interested


i know its old but looking for info if guys have fitted 8.5 and 9.5 salads on the mk 2. these look like 8.5s all around. i have a mk 2 GTX 2.0 16 v 9a


----------

